# A Phantom Pregnancy



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Hi all,

After a visit to the vets with Kida, our thoughts have been confirmed. A Phantom Pregnancy. Does anyone know how long it normally takes to come back into season. It has now been about 8 weeks.

The vet said that medication can be given but it is probably best to let it happen naturally.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, no, what a shame. I think it just depends on the cat to be honest. Being summer.....well supposedly, lol.....hopefully it won't be long, fingers crossed for you*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

as Wendy says it does depend on the cat but really should be no longer than the normal length of pregnancy so she should be almost to an end of it now!

Fingers crossed she'll soon be back to 'normal' & the next mating will be sucessful!


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

I'm really pleased I went to the vets rather than waiting. 2nd time lucky, lets hope so. I will have to look at a different stud as the previous one has been moved on now. Although i am in no hurry, we will just wait until we have worked out her pattern again


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wishing you lots of luck*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

chestnut said:


> I'm really peased I went to the vets rather than waiting. 2nd time lucky, lets hope so. I will have to look at a different stud as the previous one has been moved on now. Although i am in no hurry, we will just wait until we have worked out her pattern again


If you used stud services don't forget you should be able to go back for a repeat mating - albeit a different stud.

Goodluck.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww that a shame lets hope everything works out next time


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> If you used stud services don't forget you should be able to go back for a repeat mating - albeit a different stud.
> 
> Goodluck.


Yes, i'm sure everything will be ok, i have e-mailed our mentor who provided the stud, just waiting to hear from her.

I had to tell the children tonight that there was no kittens, they were gutted. But didn't quite understand what had happened, they just think all the babies had died. I feel really bad


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I had to tell the children tonight that there was no kittens, they were gutted. But didn't quite understand what had happened, they just think all the babies had died. I feel really bad


*Ahhh, bless, they don't get it do they. How old are they ?*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

chestnut said:


> I had to tell the children tonight that there was no kittens, they were gutted. But didn't quite understand what had happened, they just think all the babies had died. I feel really bad


I'm not sure what to say, as my children that would notice are old enough to understand!

Perhaps try 'the kitten fairy didn't come this time - maybe next time'


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Perhaps try 'the kitten fairy didn't come this time - maybe next time'


*Ahhh, I like that, good one Christina*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nevermind-i'm sure she will be fat with kitts soon enough,but yes her call will happen as it would have if she had been with kitt i would think,depends on how her head is really-meaning if she quickly realises that she hasn't had kitts or carries on as if she had


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh what a shame 

Hope you have better luck next time


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one recently with a phantom pregnancy - only in her case it was more like a phantom litter. She kept flopping down all over the house suckling this imaginary litter of kittens. You could see them, but they didn't actually exist, if you see what I mean. All that time she was full of milk which never let down , totally engorged and looked absolutely dreadful. At first I thought she must have had a litter somewhere and I spent ages trying to find them. She finally decided to "wean" the non-existent kittens at about 6 weeks. Stupid creature could have had a real litter if she wanted  as my boy was ready and willing!

Liz


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Gosh!, It must have been really strange to see, and very confusing for her. How long did it take for her to get back to normal? 

anji


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

chestnut said:


> Gosh!, It must have been really strange to see, and very confusing for her. How long did it take for her to get back to normal?
> 
> anji


A couple of months.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well dunno what to say to that Liz,stupid creatureIt wasn't stupid to her and your the slave so go figure


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I've been breeding for quite a while and would like some advice on phantom pregnancies from anyone that has actually had one, as I've never had one here, touch wood. Does the queen actually gain weight, pink up and look like she is about to give birth? If so at how far gone do realise that it is a phantom and how do you realise that? Is it early on or in the late stages? Does the queen get the milk in as with a normal pregnancy shortly before they would be due? 

Very curious and any advice would be appreciated, as this is something that I luckily have not experienced yet, but can understand it being so disappointing for anyone that has. C.x.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Well I've been breeding for quite a while and would like some advice on phantom pregnancies from anyone that has actually had one, as I've never had one here, touch wood. Does the queen actually gain weight, pink up and look like she is about to give birth? If so at how far gone do realise that it is a phantom and how do you realise that? Is it early on or in the late stages? Does the queen get the milk in as with a normal pregnancy shortly before they would be due?
> 
> Very curious and any advice would be appreciated, as this is something that I luckily have not experienced yet, but can understand it being so disappointing for anyone that has. C.x.


Like you I have had no experience of phantom pregnancies in cats
( Dogs i have had a couple) and when the time came around for whelping the girls went down in size and did try and nurse socks and little toys lol
I found it quite sad but this only lasted for a few days and both the girls milk dried up and normality was back again
From what lizward said in her post she has had first hand experience in this with her queen, maybe she will share her knowledge of phantom pregnancies in cats with us all


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well I've been breeding for quite a while and would like some advice on phantom pregnancies from anyone that has actually had one, as I've never had one here, touch wood. Does the queen actually gain weight, pink up and look like she is about to give birth? If so at how far gone do realise that it is a phantom and how do you realise that? Is it early on or in the late stages? Does the queen get the milk in as with a normal pregnancy shortly before they would be due?


Mine showed no signs of pregnancy at all. It's just all of a sudden she was really thin and looked as if she had half a dozen kittens somewhere that she hadn't fed for hours.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

lizward said:


> Mine showed no signs of pregnancy at all. It's just all of a sudden she was really thin and looked as if she had half a dozen kittens somewhere that she hadn't fed for hours.
> 
> Liz


Forgive me for being thick but i am confused at the above post


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You're not thick, it was just odd. It was more like phantom kittens than a phantom pregnancy but the vet said it was a false pregnancy which presumab ly is the same thing as a phantom pregnancy.

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah i'm with ya nowOh poor girl,has she been good since-with the whole pregnancy stuff


----------

